
Domain driven design in Python, Ruby, PHP and other dynamic languages - valentjedi
https://github.com/valentjedi/ddd-dynamic
======
valentjedi
This question bothers me since the beginning of the time. Why DDD or any kind
of domain/infrastructure separation isn't so popular in dynamic world? So I
decided to collect all resources about the topic I can possibly reach. It
includes talks, blogposts, code repositories, StackOverflow questions etc.

